# size/weight of puppy



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hi AGAIN guys!

i've been looking a the poll of weight/size according to age and they all vary at when they stopped growing! lola is 9 months old and 7lbs...is she done growing or will she get bigger??? is that on the large side? i heard toy breeds stop growing at 8 months, dont know if this is true!!! did everyones dog stop growing around this time or keep on going?? thanks! im so curious


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Pudding's weight was 4.1 at about 6 months... He grew pretty slowly after that... Now he's 9 months and the most he would be is around 5 pounds, I would say. He may gain in weight, but I doubt he will get any bigger in size since he hasn't grown much in 3 months? I am not sure.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie grew to about a year. She recently gained .6 pound, but the vet said that could've been poo!







She's 8 pounds now, and has maintained that weight (or thereabouts) for 4 years. 4-7 pounds is the desired average, but there are plenty on both sides of those numbers. As long as your baby is happy and healthy, that's much more important than a pound or two.







If you're concerned about Lola's weight, check with your vet. They are pretty good at determining whether a dog is overweight or not.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Each furbaby is different some stop growing around a year old and other grow until they are almost two. Its had to say. Your best option is to ask your breeder since she will know the lines of the dog better.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo is almost 9 months and is10 pds..I hope he stops growing soon...(LOL)

Andrea~


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think different lines grow differently. Cookie grew up to 2 years of age. She was only around 4 lbs at a year and now she is closer to 5. Sparkle and Nibbler stopped around 8 months - they are both 3 lbs. Jellybean and Cupcake has really slowed down in growth since 6 months and they are now 10 months. I expect them to still grow some.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher grew up until about 2 and mainly got taller.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy stopped growing at 8 monthsand now at 3 1/2 yrs she is still the same size. Cosy has only gained a few ounces in the past two months. She's almost 7 months.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

Mugsy will be 2 in August. He weighs about 6.8 lbs. I kept record of his weight as follows:
12 week check up – 2.8 lbs.
15 week check up – 3.6 lbs.
6 months (neutered) 5.8 lbs.

He stopped growing around 1 year.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

We've had alot of posts on this subject and to put it in a nutshell, I think it all depends on the individual malt. The rule of thumb is take their weight at 12 weeks and double it and add a half pound. 

I think the majority of malts grow in some way until they are at least a year....and some fill out for 6 months or so after that...however, you will see posts on here where owners say their malts basically were finished growing at around 9 months or so. I would put my money on a year, though....and that doubling 12 weeks plus, usually is pretty close.

Maggie was always a big girl..she was 3.8 at 7 weeks and 5# 8 oz. at 12 weeks!!! She now weighs in at a beautiful 9#2oz. and is 2 years old and is perfect for us!

Molly, on the other hand, was 2.1 at 10 weeks...2.7 at 12 weeks and 3.4 at 16 weeks (her age now). She is tiny boned with petite features...........as compared to her "sister" who has a much larger frame and whose weight suits her body. Anyway, I'm guessing Molly will weigh around 5 1/2 to 6 pounds and to be honest, I'm grateful she will be "that big". Right now at 3.4, I am terrified she will be hurt constantly..We have to watch where we step, when we open the door, etc. I guess I'm just used to our "big girl" with none of those worries! 

But..in any case.....to summarize....I just don't think we can be sure what we are getting when we buy our malts. We can have good educated guesses...look at the parents' sizes and their descendants, etc....but just like us humans, we are all different. Some of us get much larger than our parents...some much smaller....some skinnier and some fatter.....I don't think our malt babies are any different. You just gotta take and love whatever you get in the end..after all, as many have said, it makes no difference as long as they are happy and healthy!

Happy Easter to all from Maggie and Molly!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> 4-7 pounds is the desired average, but there are plenty on both sides of those numbers.[/B]


I think that is the best way I have heard that put.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

now i'm worried.. i think i have a chub chub at home










but i dont know how much she weighs at the moment... i will post after the next vet visit! :]


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> now i'm worried.. i think i have a chub chub at home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> > now i'm worried.. i think i have a chub chub at home
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Noel seemed to be a really slow grower....at six months when I had her spayed she was only 2.4 pds...i took her in today and she was 3 pds 4 ounces she gained an entire pd in one month ! she jsut hit a spurt I guess.


----------



## Scotty (May 1, 2006)

Good Question> Chi Chi is 6 months now and is 8.6 pounds. Breeder indicated he should top out around 8 to 10 pounds. He is scheduled to be nutered in two days and it will be interesting to see if he gains any weight after.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> Noel seemed to be a really slow grower....at six months when I had her spayed she was only 2.4 pds...i took her in today and she was 3 pds 4 ounces she gained an entire pd in one month ! she jsut hit a spurt I guess.[/B]


HollyHobbie, Noel is just too cute and I am sure will stay very small since even with that growth spurt from 6 months to 7 months, she was still small at 7 months. What is most important is always the health, personality and bonding. But Noel has it all ... she is so adorable.

Susan


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:bangle wide">Cooper was full grown at about 10 months old.....

Gracie is now 10 months and has 'seemed' to stopped growing. She has only gained 3-4oz since her 5 mo check up.</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > > now i'm worried.. i think i have a chub chub at home
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

We took Maggie and Molly to the groomers today and I asked them to weigh Molly (our 5 month old) for me since their grooming shop is in the same building as our vet's office. At 12 weeks, she weighed 3.2 and at 16 weeks, Molly weighed 3.6....and today at 21 weeks, she weighs 4.5! Is that a HUGE INCREASE IN HER WEIGHT in just a little over a month? She isn't "thin" but she's not what I would call chubby either.....hmmmmmmm................


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy is 1 year and 5 months, he is still slowly growing







At 13 weeks he was 2 lbs 3 ounces, it took him until he was 8 months old to get to 3 lbs. and he has continued to gain by .1 or 2 each time we get him weighed at the Vets. Today was his yearly check up and he went from 3.8lbs. to 3.9 lbs. we are very happy that while be it slowly, he is still gaining weight. I don't know how long this will continue, but the next visit we are hoping for the 4 lb. mark







Our Vet has said that he is not too thin, just tiny....... our still growing Littleman


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

How are you all going about weighing your dogs? 

Do you just get on your scale get your weight and then pick up your dog and do it again?


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I have a digital scale that I just put him on...but it will only measure in 2 oz incraments. So he was 3 # 6 oz for awhile and now his 3# 8 oz...i am sure he was 3.7 for a bit, but my scale missed...not 100% but pretty close.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i've said this before already, but when i got massimo at 8 weeks he was exactly 2 lbs. he was the second biggest in his litter and very round...lol. currently he's 2 years old and just around 4lbs. he also has a more delicate bone structure. i agree that different lines grow at different rates and there really isn't a exact formula to calculate growth. what ever weight they turn out to be, you definitely won't love them any less.


----------



## Smooch (May 8, 2006)

> i've said this before already, but when i got massimo at 8 weeks he was exactly 2 lbs. he was the second biggest in his litter and very round...lol. currently he's 2 years old and just around 4lbs. he also has a more delicate bone structure. i agree that different lines grow at different rates and there really isn't a exact formula to calculate growth. what ever weight they turn out to be, you definitely won't love them any less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this, Carrie. I just got home from the vet and my little 11 week old Lucy weighed in at a whopping 2 lbs!







That was a 25% weight gain in just 10 days! Little porker must be enjoying her new food!














It's good to know that if yours stayed small, she'll likely do the same. Her mom was a 4 lb beauty and dad was a 7 lb ball of love. She was the smallest of the litter, so I figured her to be around the 6 lb mark fully grown, but have to admit I was having some doubts when I saw that figure on the scale!














I do agree... no amount of weight gain could make me love her any less... so long as she is healthy.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex was 6 mo old when we got him and he hasnt grown a bit since then as far as height, length. He has stayed right at about the same weight too, give or take a few ounces, he stays right between 5-1/2 and 6 pounds. I weight Rex on a digital scale. He usually weights a little bit less at the vets office. Within the first 6 months of having him he did become more muscular.


----------

